# burstner van 620g



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

ANY COMMENTS ON THIS VAN WHICH HAS TWO SINGLE BEDS AT BACK - LOOKS TERRIFIC IF PRICEY. HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE?


IAN


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks a nice van - so I will be watching for any comments


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've looked at this van at shows. If and when we change, it would probably be for a van with twin singles. However, the compromise on bathroom and kitchen space is wrong for us. We would want a large fridge / separate freezer, as we have now, and the shower room is a bit on the tight side for us. We like our separate shower with fixed basin.

But if you can live with those things, it's a nice looking van.

Gerald


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Gerald - looks like your requirements are similar to ours.

Where was your avatar picture taken? Not Walton, was it?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

duxdeluxe said:


> Where was your avatar picture taken? Not Walton, was it?


  Might be :wink:

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The choice of having twin single beds is slowly getting better, we do like ours and dont think we will change for a while.I can recommend this make. 8) 8) 
If you are maybe in the market for a used van have a look at the Autocruise Mustang, it is a one off model, new £72k but now on offer at a local dealer for £39k.we had it first and had a lot of problems with it but it seems that all those have been done and some extras added over the period of time.on a 54 plate.

cabby


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

WE ARE ALSO LOOKING FOR A TWIN BEDDED UNIT, HOWEVER THE ONLY ONE SO FAR IS THE BRSTNER. SHOULD WE SEE ANOTHER TWIN BEDDED WE MAY CONSIDER- WOULD ALSO LIKE AUTOMATIC BUT GUESS THE LOTTERY WIN COMES FIRST!!!

IAN

:lol:


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

[HI CABBY

IS AUTOCRUISE MUSTANG AUTOMATIC, AND WHICH LOCAL DEALER PSE

IAN

TKS FOR REPLY


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Have a look on the Autotrail website. They do a single bed model in there Frontier range

Stewart


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sandalwood, it seems that you have not noticed that your caps lock is on.
To all that enquired the Autocruise Mustang is at Caravantech at Hurst Green on the A21. they do have a website, unfortunately I am NOT on commission. :lol: :wink: 
It is 28ft long.Any questions please pm me.

cabby

ps. the handbrake is alongside the drivers seat, not the door side.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Burstner Solano T700 end bathroom and 2 single beds 7.14 m long 3500 kg 
When I purchased it new in 2007 ther seemed little choice of vans with 2 single beds but I must say the layout suits us down to the ground and it has a proper sized bathroom even for big folks like us have a look at one.


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks for reply - hopwever wife will not want 28ft to drive, thats why the Burstner seems favourite. The comments so far on the Burstner seem a bit negative. However we are trying to fond one to look at near Berkshire - other miles away.

Ian


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you considered the Autocruise Augusta, rear full size bathroom with 2 single beds amidship, 24ft overall length.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Have any of you considering twin beds considered the Eura Mobile 810 Integra A class twin axle? The twins are transverse over the very large garage at the back, plenty of space, and a seperate shower in the bathroom. Also winterised. 

Mine may be on the market later this year, and me being only 5ft and a pip, drives it with no problem at all. The length is obviously behind you and as all motorhomes are usually the same width there is nothing to worry about.

Jenny


----------

